# Worlds Most Expensive Sweet Corn



## PhotoXopher (Aug 7, 2009)

Must be darn tasty!

I think I know what market the drug dealers are getting into these days - corn must be a lot safer than weed.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yikes!!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2009)

:lmao:  That's a 'cash crop' all right!


----------



## ocular (Aug 7, 2009)

With prices like that I could setup my own co op, damn


----------



## Lisa B (Aug 8, 2009)

Makes my 4 for 59 Cents corn look deformed!


----------



## montesalmira (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL!
that is really expensive hehehe!

Nice catch...


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 9, 2009)

So where is the thread all about funny things we get pictures of!


----------

